# 2007 Maxima Losing power no codes or engine lights



## chucklor2 (Jul 23, 2018)

My 2007 Maxima has been having issues for several months. We have taken it to multiple mechanics, and no one is able to figure out what is wrong with it, as there are no flashing lights or codes. The Nissan dealer did the diagnostics and tested the transmission. Everything tested as being fine. They don't know what's wrong.

When you first take off, the pick up is fine until it shifts into 2nd gear. The RPM's increase as we push down on the gas, but the car stays at about 20 MPH and extremely slowly will increase. Sometimes it won't go above 40, but sometimes it will slowly go up to 60. This increase in speed is so slow we have to turn on our hazard lights. It can take miles before reaching speed. Once it reaches 60, it will take off and will be fine again. 

The Nissan mechanic had said perhaps we should change the wheel bearing. He thought maybe it was throwing off the ABS sensor, which was causing the car to not want to accelerate. We changed the wheel bearing, but the car is still doing what it has been doing. My husband thinks it might still possibly have something to do with the ABS system because sometimes when we come to a stop you can feel and hear the ABS system kick in as if we're sliding on ice.

Any thoughts?


----------



## poikaa1 (Jul 27, 2018)

Check the fuel filter.... these are not electronic and not connected to the OBDII in any way!

poikaa


----------



## nalz (Nov 29, 2004)

If you haven't already resolved the problem, you may want to see this Technical Service Bulletin(TSB): Looks like your husband was right, it is an ABS system problem. What puzzles me is that the nissan technician did not realize this


----------



## nalz (Nov 29, 2004)

Well this site is not allowing me to post the link that had the TSB. Try this instead: google "Maxima power loss" and look for a search result that came from this website: autoserviceprofessional


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.autoserviceprofessional.com/article/94169/maxima-power-loss


----------



## chucklor2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the TSB description of the ABS causing the problem doesn't fix the problem, you might want to re-visit the CVT. The 2007 year for the Maxima was the first year the CVT was used. Being that it was the first time for the CVT, there were a good number of problems which were corrected in the ensuing years.


----------



## Lukeillman (Dec 7, 2019)

chucklor2 said:


> Thank you!


----------



## Lukeillman (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi I’m having the same issue! Just wondering what the end result was.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

rogoman said:


> If the TSB description of the ABS causing the problem doesn't fix the problem, you might want to re-visit the CVT. The 2007 year for the Maxima was the first year the CVT was used. Being that it was the first time for the CVT, there were a good number of problems which were corrected in the ensuing years.


Unfortunately, ten years later they were still having CVT problems!


----------

